# Où se trouve le dossier "Contents" > "MacOs" ???



## ERICNROLL (18 Juin 2010)

Salut les amis,

J'aimerais, afin d'installer une commande pour un programme, installer un fichier Unix dans le dossier "*MacOs*", du dossier "*Contents*"...  J'ai triffouillé pendant 2 jours.. Hélas, mon macbook est installé en français, et puis même en ayant afficher tous les dossier susceptibles d'être cachés, je ne trouve rien ....

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer,

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nyx0uf (18 Juin 2010)

...
/Applications/TonApp.app/Contents/MacOS/


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2010)

Il faut faire un clic droit sur ton programme à modifier puis choisir "Afficher le contenu du paquet"

Tu trouveras alors le sous-dossier "Contents" puis à l'intérieur le sous-sous-dossier "MacOS"


----------

